
Announcing Opa 1.0 - ukdm
http://blog.opalang.org/2012/06/announcing-opa-10.html
======
mhd
So, first they ditch their native syntax for a more JavaScript-approach, now
the native backend is being replaced by node and mongo? With all these
fundamental changes, is this the right time for a 1.0 release?

~~~
hbbio
There is a few reasons. Pick your favorite:

1) All the features we wanted are in.

2) We need to catch up on Chrome 19.

3) Team was thirsty and needed a good excuse to have beer party.

------
halter73
The link from the blog back to the project's main website doesn't work
properly. Is appears that the logo in <http://opalang.org/header_blog.xmlt>
should be linked with target="_top" since the navbar is an iframe.

~~~
yefrederic
Thanks for the report !

------
reddit_clone
Was the native runtime multicore capable ? If so, going to Node is a huge step
down.

------
thesorrow
Maybe it's time to rename the project once again with so much changes ....

~~~
hbbio
Opa never changed name.

------
gaius
Sad to see a project with so much promise jump on the latest trendy bandwagon.
I think I'll stick to Ocsigen. <http://ocsigen.org/>

~~~
tikhonj
What's wrong with compiling to JavaScript? Is it just bad because it's
popular?

Of course, I'm biased: the only tool I've used from ocsigen is js_of_ocaml :P.

------
mahmud
Oh great. It's still AGPL :-|

<https://github.com/MLstate/opalang/blob/master/LICENSE>

~~~
cedrics
The license has changed, read [http://blog.opalang.org/2012/05/opa-license-
change-not-just-...](http://blog.opalang.org/2012/05/opa-license-change-not-
just-agpl.html)

The source code is released on github with a delay of several days.

~~~
mahmud
thanks for the update! :-)

